# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihmë për tituj librash

## _MALSORI_

Te nderuar bashkatdhetare.

   Duke qene se ne keshillin e Greewich ne Londer banon nji komunitet i konsiderueshem shqiptar dhe duke pare interesimin e tyre ne leximet e librave ne gjuhen shqipe keshilli i Greenwich-it ka hape nje fond me libra ne gjuhen shqipe ne dy librarite e ketij keshilli me rreth 50 tituj. Ata kerkojne qe ta shtojne kete numer titujsh deri ne 500 pasi kane nji kompani qe i furnizon  dhe nji bugjet destinuar librave te komuniteteve te huaja.Kompania qe ben furnizimin e librarive ka hasur ne veshtersi pasi nuk  e din se kush jane titujt qe ja vlen ti serviren komunitetit shqiptar .Keshtu ne fondin e pare  gjysma e titujve nuk jane interesante dhe gjysma tjeter jane vetem te Ismail Kadarese . Duke qene se jam anetar i librarive te kesaj zone drejtuesit e librarise qendrore me kane lutur t'ju perpiloj nje liste sa me te madhe me tituj librash ne shqip qe edhe ata te mos kene veshtersi ne perzgjedhje dhe ajo qe jua ofrojne komunitetit tone te jete sa me afer kerkesave te tyre.Duke shpresuar se do te kem edhe ndihmen e anetareve te ketij forumi une ju kam thene se mund te hartoj nje liste deri e shumta ne 200 tituj keshtu qe po ju drejtohem juve per ndihme.
    Pra te dashur bashkatshetare ju lutem nese keni mundesi te shkruani edhe ju ne kete forum titujt e atyre librave qe mendoni se ja vlen te lexohen nga shqiptaret PRA VETEM ATYRE QE JANE BOTUAR NE GJUHEN SHQIPE.

                                             Shpresoj se do na ndihmoni

----------


## Larsus

Kaprote, ti do tituj te ndryshem vetem nga autore shqiptare apo edhe perktihme te bera ne shqip te autoreve te huaj? 

Se tituj te librave shqiptare te japim sa te duash, po na thuaj nese ke interesa me specifike ( letersi, poezi, shkence, histori oopps, kjo e fundit do te rishkruhet lol) 

"Dreri i trotuareve" psh ja vlen shume, po ashtu dhe Mitologjia Shqiptare shkrime te Mitrush Kutelit etj

----------


## baby dream

"Lekura e qenit" fatos kongoli liber shume i bukur
ti do libra nga autore shqipetare apo dhe nga autore te huaj vetem te jene ne shqip? une lexoj shume po me thuaj cilet nga keto zgjedh?

----------


## Henri

Dreri i Trotuareve (si parafolesja) Diana Culi

Rrethi i Kujteses  Diana Culi

Nata e Ustikes - Petro Marko

Lajmetarja e Vdekjeve - Teodor Keko (ne fakt c'te gjesh nga Teodor Keko)

Arvanitasit dhe Prejardhja e Grekerve - Aristidh Kolia (historiko-etimologjik)

Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Zylo - Dritero Agolli  :buzeqeshje: 

Koka e Prere - (Per Ali Pashen) - Neshat Tozaj?

Migjeni - Permbledhje veprash

At Gjergj Fishta - Lahuta e Malcis

Noli - c'te gjesh nga Noli

C'te gjesh nga Lasgush Poradeci

Antologji e Shkrimtareve Shqiptare - ndonje te botuar pas 1995 qe te perfshije dhe "disidentet"

kaq per tani sa te freskoj ca mendjen. fondet do ishte e mira t'i perdorje per autore shqiptare. Te huajt lexohen edhe ne anglisht  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime per nismen e pune te mbare.

----------


## _MALSORI_

Nuk jam gabuar qe kam kerkuar ndihmen tuaj.Faleminderit.Ne fakt kam harruar tju them ma siper se nuk ka rendesi a eshte shkrimtar shqiptar apo i huaj mjafton qe te jete perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe. E dyta do tju thoja se pergjegjesit ketu nuk e specifikojne fushen ,po mendoj ne romane poezi apo fusha te tjera , rendesi ka qe te jene interesante per lexuesin.Edhe une lexoj shume dhe me shume do te preferoja letersine artistike por nese keni ndonje liber interesant edhe nga fusha te tjera pse jo edhe mund te porositet.

    Shume faleminderit te gjitheve qe kontribuojne ne kete faqe

----------


## baby dream

nese do romanca roze porosit te gjithe librat e daniel still ajo ka plot libra per femra 
pastaj jane librat e drajzerit si Syzeza Karoline ,Financieri etj
ke librat e dan broun kodi da vincit dhe engjej dhe djaj 
zemer ka shume aq shume saqe duhet te perzgjidhni pastaj

----------


## helene

Perkthimet e viteve te fundit nga libra te huaj, jane kot me kot,s'jane cilesore.
 Nese mund te gjesh perkthime te meparshme te ribotuara eshte me mire.

 Rete dhe Guret -Petro Marko

----------


## oiseau en vol

Me duket ka qene dhe nje liber i Besnik Mustafaj "*Vere pa kthim*" (diçka e tille). Me eshte dukur shume i bukur ose siç duket duhet te kem qene fare gdhe asaj kohe  :perqeshje:

----------


## helene

Ua si harrova  , jane dhe librat e çufos se Gaqo Bushakes :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Harrova dhe une nje liber tjeter qe me pati pelqyer shume, nje liber i Koço Kostes, ia kam harruar titullin, por flet per periudhen e komunizmit, ku personazhet nuk kishin emra njerezish, por quheshin : peshku i kuq, i trashi, rrumbullaku e te tilla si keto. Ndonje mund t'ia kujtoje titullin, por eshte i shkruar shume bukur dhe me nje stil te veçante qe te afron menjehere.

Uu se harrova dhe une, ka dhe nje liber tjeter, "Si te mesojme shahun"  :perqeshje:  shkruar nga nje shahist i madh qe del nganjehere nga keto anet tona  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Henri

Nese do te marresh libra te perkthyer ne shqip, edhe une si Helene te keshilloj te jesh shume i kujdesshem kur t'i zgjedhesh, pasi perkthimet e pas '90 jane shume te dobeta (ka edhe perjashtime, si puna e zogut frëng ketu me lart qe i qan perkthimet  :buzeqeshje: ).

Perkthimi i Shekspirit nga Noli eshte kryeveper. Cdo gje e perkthyer nga Noli eshte kryeveper (mgj Servantesin e beri ca lemsh :buzeqeshje: ). 

Robert Burns perkthyer nga Lasgushi po ashtu.

Robert Shvarc, Jusuf Vrioni perkthyes te magjishem.

Tituj te tjere librash ne shqip:

Iliret - Neritan Ceka

Keshtjella mbi Barbane - Jonuz Dini

Nga Besnik Mustafaj gjithashtu c'te gjesh.

Fatos Kongoli - I Humburi

Poezi, ketu ngaterrohet ca puna se tani kane botuar libra me poezi me kuçe me maç.

Mimoza Ahmeti ka gjithmone poezi te arrira.

Martin Camaj

Ervin Hatibi

Visar Zhiti - Nje nga me te dashurit per mua. "Kujtesa e Ajrit" me ka pelqyer vertet.




Libra per femije, Mitrush Kuteli - Perralla te moçme Shqiptare.

Cufo sigurisht.

----------


## helene

une s'e kuptoj si mund te rriten kalamajte pa njohur çufon :perqeshje: 
 Uuuuuuuuuu ishte dhe nje liber tjeter.
 Aventurat e Veshkaushit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Nese do te marresh libra te perkthyer ne shqip, edhe une si Helene te keshilloj te jesh shume i kujdesshem kur t'i zgjedhesh, pasi perkthimet e pas '90 jane shume te dobeta (ka edhe perjashtime, si puna e zogut frëng ketu me lart qe i qan perkthimet ).


Faleminderit Henri, me vjen mire qe te pelqejne. Por zogu vetem sa po mbush kompjuterin se ende nuk ka filluar "zogu i stuhise"  :ngerdheshje: 

Une do t'i propozoja asaj bibliotekes ndonje liber qe e kam perkthyer vete, por eshte ne word dhe jo ne dru  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nura

[Mendoj që kjo është ide shumë e mirë që në shumë librari të Londres me prezentu libri shqip e për tituj tituj ka mjaft sot që botohen nga shtepitë e shumta botuese ne Shqipëri-Kosovë. Ju lumt juve që mendoni për ne mergimtarët. Me shpresë që së shpejti edhe ne te kemi një librari të pavarur këtu në Londer.

----------

